# 3 أسهم ونصف جمعيه من 1000 /الاستلام 10 الاف



## مسوقة26 (21 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


.


.
قال تعالى . .
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَخُونُواْ اللّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ وَتَخُونُواْ أَمَانَاتِكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ) – سورة الأنفال آية 27


ارجو الجدية والخوف من الله والإلتزام
ولا أسمح لأي أحد يدخل وينسحب
فلذلك أرجو منكم التأكد من الوضع
قبل الدخول بالجمعية


...............

جمعيىة 1000 ريال
مدة الجمعية / 10 شهور

نسبتي/200 ريال اخصمها من مجمل المبلغ قبل تحويل الجمعية لصاحب الجمعية
الي حاب يدخل بنصف سهم ارجو منه انه يجيب احد يكمل معه


4/ دودي غلا روحي 
5/ حب دادي
6 / من خارج المنتدى
7/ من خارج المنتدى
8/فاطمه
9/ عن طريق حب دادي
10/ نصف سهم + فاضي
11/ 
12/
1 /

.......................

ليتم أعتمادك بالجمعية 

الحجز في نفس الموضوع
ارسال بياناتك في الخاص كامله 
الأسم
الرقم
المنطقه
رقم حساب بالراجحي
....................
للحجز أو الإستفسار
برساله ع الخاص 
أو برساله / واتس اب
0543951856 





__________________

زيت روووعــه ينعم ويوقف التســاقط والتجارب تشهد
تعبتي من شعرك يتساقط ؟باهت؟خشن؟ تعالي هنا وشوفي تجارب البنات ماراح تندمين
عندك اثار حبوب شوفي بمواضيعي الصابونه من انتاجي


----------

